# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی معدن

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی معدن

هدف
هدف از ارائه اين دوره و اين رشته در دانشگاهها تربيت نيروي متخصصي است که بتوانند به اکتشاف و ارزيابي ذخاير معدني ، روش هاي استخراج بهينه و ارزيابي سيستم هاي نگهداري زير زميني يا روزميني در طول مدت بهره برداري از معدن بپردازند .
معدنكاري و استفاده از مواد معدني قدمت هزار ساله دارد يعني از زماني كه بشر طلا را در معادن روباز ويا در رودخانه*ها كشف و با وسايل ابتدايي استخراج كرد ،به معدنكاري پرداخت.
كاري كه در آن زمان با وسايل ابتدايي و هزينه كم امكان پذير بود و به همين دليل نياز به دانش و تخصصي خاص نداشت. اما امروزه معدنكاري، حرفه*اي بسيار پيچيده و پر هزينه است.چرا كه اكنون معدن*ها عميق*تر،لايه*هاي غني تهي*تر و عيار فلز كانه*ها كمتر شده است و در مواردي ذخاير نفت و كانه*هاي طلا،نقره،جيوه و حتي آهن كاملا از بين رفته است و به همين دليل بر خلاف گذشته كه گاه افراد عامي با يك بيل و كلنگ و چند ديناميت به سراغ معادن مي*رفتند و موفق به كشف ذخاير غني معدني مي*شدند، امروزه مكتشفين و كارشناسان معادن هر كشور براي كشف و استخراج مواد معدني بايد مجهز به دانشي باشند كه در رشته مهندسي معدن تدريس مي*شود.
رشته*اي كه به اكتشاف و ارزيابي و ذخاير معدني، روش*هاي استخراج بهينه و ارزيابي سيستم هاي نگهداري زيرزميني يا رو زميني در طول مدت بهره*برداري از معدن مي*پردازد.
مهندس معدن در گرايش اكتشاف پس از كشف معدن،نوع و شكل مواد معدني را تعيين كرده و به ارزيابي اقتصادي،ميزان ذخيره و همچنين چگونگي استخراج منابع معدني مي*پردازد.اما مهندس معدن گرايش استخراج در اموراستخراج،بهره*برداري و اداره قسمت*هاي مختلف معادن،حفاري ،نگهداري،حمل ونقل و تهويه*معادن فعاليت مي*كند.
به عبارت ديگر مهندسي معدن گرايش استخراج شامل عمليات حفاري و آتشباري به منظور خرد كردن سنگ،بارگيري و باربري و در اغلب اوقات سنگ شكني به منظور رساندن ابعاد ?كان سنگ? به اندازه مناسب است. اين عمليات مي*تواند در معادن روباز،زيرزميني و در موارد محدودي در دريا انجام گيرد.
البته نبايد تصوركرد كه مهندسي معدن تنها محدود به اكتشاف و استخراج معدن مي*شود بلكه قلمرو فعاليت اين رشته بسيار وسيع تر از كار در معدن است. براي مثال يك مهندس معدن مي*تواند به اكتشاف ساختاري بپردازد.يعني به منظور اطلاع از وضعيت زمين يك سري تحقيقات و عمليات زمين شناسي انجام دهد كه اين كار براي ساختن يك ساختمان بزرگ، شهرك،كارخانه و يا ايجاد راه*ها و بزرگراه*ها ضروري مي*باشد چون بايد در آغاز از ويژگي*هاي فيزيكي و مكانيكي زمين مورد نظر اطلاع داشت و سپس بر اساس آن ساختمان را طوري ساخت كه نشست نا متقارن نكرده و پي طبيعي آن بتواند باري را كه برآن وارد مي*شود را تحمل كند.
توانايي*هاي جسمي،علمي،رواني مورد نياز و قابل توصيه
وقتي صحبت از مهندسي معدن و علوم مرتبط با آن مي*شود،بسياري از ما به ياد علم زمين شناسي مي*افتيم و براستي نيز زمين شناسي ارتباطي تنگاتنگ با مهندسي معدن دارد و دانشجوي اين رشته بايد به زمين،مباحث زمين شناسي و بررسي *هاي داخل زمين علاقمند باشد.
اما چرا با وجود اهميت درسي زمين شناسي در اين رشته،مهندسي معدن جزو رشته*هاي گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي است؟
دركار معدن ما با حجم وسيعي از اطلاعات روبه*رو هستيم مثلاً نقشة زميني به مساحت 1300 كيلومتر مربع را در اختيار ما قرار مي*دهند تا در آن به دنبال معدن بگرديم. حال اگر براي يافتن معدن وجب به وجب اين زمين را بگرديم كار*بيهوده*اي انجام داده*ايم بلكه بايد قسمت*هاي پرپتانسيل زمين را انتخاب نموده و براي مثال از 1300 كيلومتر موجود حدود 100 كيلومتر يعني 5 يا 10 درصد مساحت كل را انتخاب كرده و در اين مقدار به دنبال معدن بگرديم و چنين كاري تنها با استفاده از رياضيات امكان پذير است.
از فاكتورهاي مهم در موفقيت يك عمليات انفجاري،خرد شدگي مناسب است چرا كه اگر قطعات خرد شده حاصل از انفجار به دقت پيش*بيني گردد،عمليات متعاقب استخراج به خوبي طراحي شده و هزينه كلي معدن در يك سطح مينيمم نگاه داشته مي*شود كه اين كار به*ياري مدل*هاي رياضي امكان پذير است.يعني به ياري مدل*هاي رياضي مي*توان ابعاد قطعات خرد شده را پيش*بيني نمود و در كل به يك طرح انفجاري بهينه دست يافت.
چون بخشي از كار مهندسي معدن مانند نقشه برداري در زير زمين انجام مي*شود دانشجوي اين رشته بايد از نظر جسمي توانايي خوبي داشته و قدرت كار در معدن را كه بيشتر در خارج از شهر وگاه در نقاط دور افتاده قرار دارد،داشته باشد.به همين دليل بيشتر دانشجويان دختر اين رشته با مشكلات كاري روبه*رو مي*شوند به غير از تعداد محدودي از آنها كه در آزمايشگاه*ها و مراكز طراحي معدن فعاليت مي*كنند.
گرايش*هاي مقطع کارشناسي
رشته مهندسي معدن داراي دو گرايش اكتشاف و استخراج معدن است كه دانشجويان اكتشاف دربارة مكانيك سنگ،زمين شناسي ساختماني، ژئوفيزيك (اكتشاف زمين از طريق فيزيك) و زمين شناسي معدني مطالعه مي*كنند و دانشجويان استخراج در زمينه*هايي مانند حفاري ، آتشباري، نگهداري، ترابري و اصول طراحي معدن و فراورده*هاي مواد معدني آموزش مي*بينند.
رشته هاي مشابه و نزديک به اين رشته
گرايش اکتشاف با رشته زمين شناسي و گرايش استخراج با رشته عمران ، متالوژي و شيمي معدني ارتباط نزديکي دارد .
آينده شغلي و بازار كار
آيا مي*دانيد كه ايران دومين توليد كننده سنگ ساختماني و نما و سومين توليد كننده گچ در جهان است؟
آيا مي*دانيد كه رگه*هاي مس مانند كمربند سبزي از شمال تا جنوب كشورمان كشيده شده است؟
وآيا مي*دانيد كه با وجود بيش از 2250 معدن فعال درسطح كشور،ما اطلاعات بسيار ناچيزي از منابع زير زميني كشورمان داريم؟
اين*همه بيانگر منابع غني معدني كشور*مان است واين كه بايد براي بخش معدن به عنوان مبناي اصلي توسعه بخش*هاي اقتصادي واجتماعي كشور،اهميت بيشتري قائل شد تا بتوان به ياري اين بخش قدم*هاي مؤثري در جهت خودكفايي كشور و رهايي از اتكاء به درآمد نفت برداشت.
و البته براي توسعه وپيشرفت اين بخش حضور كارشناسان و متخصصان مهندسي معدن يك ضرورت انكار ناپذير است.
در حال حاضر ما به كارشناسان تكنولوژي آفرين به خصوص در زمينه فرآوري نياز مبرم داريم.چرا كه راه يافتن به بازار*هاي جهاني تنها از طريق كنترل كيفيت و استاندارد كردن محصولات معدني مقدور خواهد بود.
يكي از عوامل توسعه نيافتگي بخش معدن كشور مسائل مربوط به اكتشاف صنعتي است چرا كه ما در خصوص اكتشافات معدني تازه در شروع كار هستيم و آن چه? انجام شده در مقابل كار*هاي باقي*مانده جزء كوچكي را تشكيل مي*دهد.همچنين در كشور ما هنوز مواد معدني اولويت*دار از نظر اكتشافي مشخص نشده? و هنوز ترسيم درست و روشني از وضعيت زمين شناسي و اقتصادي كشور موجود نيست و اطلاعات و آمار مربوط به ذخاير قطعي كشور ناقص و مبهم است و وضعيت معادن متروكه نيز نا مشخص مي*باشد.
در كل مي*توان نتيجه گرفت كه امروزه ما نياز*مند فارغ التحصيلان علاقمند و خلاق مهندسي معدن هستيم تا بتوانيم بدون وابستگي به كارشناسان خارجي شاهد رونق و افزايش صادرات اين بخش باشيم.
البته در حاضر نيز بخش معدن يكي از بخش*هاي فعال و پوياي كشور است.
علاوه بر وزارت معادن و فلزات فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي*توانند در وزارت نفت در زمينه حفاري ، وزارت نيرو در زمينه آب*هاي زيرزميني ، كارگاه*هاي وزارت راه* و ترابري براي حفاري راه*ها وتونل*ها،شركت مترو و سازمان انرژي اتمي مشغول به كار شوند.

وضعيت نياز کشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر
در هر دو گرايش اکتشاف و استخراج در حال حاضر کشور نياز به متخصصان در اين زمينه دارد . اما نکته مهم و کليدي که اهميت نياز به اين متخصصان را بيشتر مي کند ، قدمهاي موثري است که در جهت خودکفايي کشور و رهايي از اتکا به درآمد نفت بايد برداشته شود و بدون ترديد معادن و استعداد و توان معادن ، مهمترين پشتوانه حرکت صنعتي در کشور مي باشد.
دروس پايه براي مهندسي معدن در دو گرايش
اکتشاف و استخراج معدن
رياضي 1و2
معادلات ديفرانسيل
آمار و احتمالات مهندسي
برنامه نويسي کامپيوتر
فيزيک 1و2و3
آزمايشگاه فيزيک 1و2
محاسبات عددي
شيمي عمومي
آزمايشگاه شيمي عمومي

دروس مشترک براي کارشناسي مهندسي معدن در دو گرايش اکتشاف و استخراج معدن
نقشه کشي صنعتي
اجزاء ماشين
استاتيک
ديناميک
مقاومت مصالح
مکانيک سيالات
شيمي فيزيک
نقشه برداري عمومي
عمليات نقشه برداري
زمين شناسي عمومي
بازديد زمين شناسي عمومي
زمين شناسي ساختماني
زمين شناسي اقتصادي
مکانيک سنگ
اقتصاد معدني
کانه آرايي

استخراج معدن
مطالعه اين بخش براي دانش آموزاني که در شهرها و در کوچه پس کوچه هاي شهرهاي بزرگ فقط ساختمان ديده اند و بس و در دوره دبيرستان شايد براي يکبار هم به در ورودي يک معدن برده نشده اند بسيار عجيب است. نمي توان آنچه را يک معدنچي لمس کرده براي شما به خوبي بيان کرد گرچه همه گرايش هاي معدن منجر به کار در داخل تونل هاي تاريک و طولاني معادن نمي شود ولي به هر حال سعي داريم تا پايان کار بعضي از رشته ها را براي شما بيان کنيم.
خيلي مهم است که شما چه نگاهي به اين رشته داريد و چگونه اين آمادگي را در خود ايجاد کرده ايد که رشته معدن را انتخاب مي کنيد ولي به هر حال بسياري از مديران کشور ما موفقيت خود را پس ذخائر عظيم و معادن غني کشور ما کسب کرده اند. استخراج کاني ها از معادن و تبديل آنها به فلزات يا مواد ارزشمند ديگر و استفاده از آنها در داخل يا خارج کشور تمامي فرايند اين بخش بزرگ اقتصادي است. نمونه برداري هاي سطحي و نقشه هاي ماهواره اي در تشخيص ذخاير معادن و يا شناسائي معادن نقش اساسي ايفا مي کنند. مهندسي معدن با رشته هاي زمين شناسي شيمي، جغرافيا ارتباط نزديک دارد و دانش آمزي که اين رشته را انتخاب مي کند بايد در دروس فيزيک و رياضي پايه قوي داشته باشد.
در رشته مهندسي معدن، به دليل غني بودن خاك كشور از مواد معدني، زمينه*هاي مختلف كاري، به خصوص در مناطق خارج از شهر، فراهم است. در اين رشته مهندسان هر دو گرايش با همكاري يكديگر مي*توانند موفق باشند. مثلاً براي استفاده از يك معدن مس، ابتدا مهندسين اكتشاف با تهيه نقشه و انواع نمونه از خاك و جنس سنگ منطقه، به تعيين دقيق محل معدن مي*پردازند. ضمناً مهندسين اكتشاف، بررسيهاي لازم را در زمينه*هايي همچون اقتصادي بودن بهره برداري از معدن و. . . انجام مي*هند.
سپس مهندسين استخراج با استفاده از فنون آتشباري و حفاري، اقدام به حفر تونل*هاي زير زميني و استخراج مواد به روشهاي مختلف مي نمايند. البته در مواردي ممكن است فقط نياز به استخراج مواد از معادن روباز باشد. با پيشرفتهاي علم مهندسي معدن مي*توان با استفاده از نقشه*هاي ماهواره*اي و نمونه برداري هاي سطحي، پي به وجود معادن و ذخاير موجود در اعماق زمين برد و نسبت به استخراج آنها اقدام كرد.

----------


## Parniya

********************
منبع : کانون

----------

